# amazing.. Honda



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a pending snow storm tomorrow calling for 11-18" and went out today and filled up the HS621 with new fuel and turned on the switch. One short pull and t roared to life. After sitting for 11 months. Not a puff of smoke or anything.
Amazing


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Pat yourself on the back!! No doubt a great machine...but the machine doesnt put itself away at the end of the season.  Good luck this week!!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta' love it!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

You get what you pay for.....always prove true


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yep, that's what you pay for.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You get what you pay for if you're lucky.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pay what you will.... Nothing's bullet proof.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You get what you pay for if you're lucky.


 +1 on that exactly!


----------

